# Ela está cansada de saber que ...



## gvergara

Hola:

¿Cómo traducirían Uds. esta oración? Ciertamente cansada no quiere decir exhausta en este caso... 

Contexto: En la comisaría, un matrimonio es interrogada. El hombre piensa que su mujer quiere matarlo, mientras la mujer cree que su marido quiere asesinarla.
_... Para que você tem estrictina em casa?
_ Eu não tenho esrictina. Ela *está cansada de saber *que é bicarbonato. Sofro de acidez, tenho uma úlcera do estômago._
*Do romance "A faca de dois gumes" de Fernando Sabino*

Gonzalo Vergara


----------



## Carfer

Hola Gonzalo
_'Está harta de saber'_, _'lo sabe de sobra'_ (algo así, puede que mi español no esté correcto)


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Hola Gonzalo
> _'Está harta de saber'_, _'lo sabe de sobra'_ (algo así, puede que mi español no esté correcto)


 
Não seja modesto Carfer; está perfeita. Inclusive a tradução literal pode ser considerada correcta. Está cansada de saber. Embora onde eu moro, pudesse ser por contaminacão, pois é uma frase feita muito utilizada no galego. 
*Estou cansado (ou canso) de saber*, pois aqui o participio de cansar tem duas formas, regular e contracta.

Cumprimentos


----------



## amistad2008

Carfer said:


> Hola Gonzalo
> _'Está harta de saber'_, _'lo sabe de sobra'_ (algo así, puede que mi español no esté correcto)


 
Concuerdo con Carfer.



Mangato said:


> Não seja modesto Carfer; está perfeita. Inclusive a tradução literal pode ser considerada correcta. Está cansada de saber. Embora onde eu moro, pudesse ser por contaminacão, pois é uma frase feita muito utilizada no galego.
> *Estou cansado (ou canso) de saber*, pois aqui o participio de cansar tem duas formas, regular e contracta.
> 
> Cumprimentos


 
Interessante o uso do participio irregular para esta expressão. Não sabia que também se podia usar. Grata pela informação nova.


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> *Estou cansado (ou canso) de saber*, pois aqui o participio de cansar tem duas formas, regular e contracta.


 
Também não fazia a mínima ideia.
Não se trata de modéstia, Mangato, a sério, tenho efectivamente muitas dúvidas no espanhol, especialmente porque o meu contacto com ele é quase exclusivamente literário, o que significa que me escapam muitas expressões, sobretudo as usadas no dia-a-dia. Aliás, a semelhança das línguas, se muitas vezes ajuda, noutras é prejudicial porque uma pessoa se torna excessivamente cautelosa, com receio de estar a facilitar ou a descambar para o portuñol.
Em todo o caso, obrigado.
Um abraço para si também.


----------



## gvergara

No espanhol chileno, ao menos, não existe essa expressão, e não faz muito sentido, embora o seu significado pudesse ser mais ou menos claro, dependendo da imaginação do leitor. Grácias

Gonçalo


----------



## amistad2008

gvergara said:


> No espanhol chileno, ao menos, não existe essa expressão, e não faz muito sentido, embora o seu significado pudesse ser mais ou menos claro, dependendo da imaginação do leitor. Grácias
> 
> Gonçalo


 
Olá, Gonçalo:

Qual expressão não existe?


----------



## gvergara

amistad2008 said:


> Olá, Gonçalo:
> 
> Qual expressão não existe?


Talvez tenha me exprimido mal... A expressão _estar cansado de + Inf _existe sim, mas o infinitivo _saber _é que não me faz sentido... poderia hegar a entender se alguém dissesse isso, mas os meus ouvidos sofreriam...

Gonçalo


----------



## amistad2008

gvergara said:


> Talvez tenha me exprimido me expressado mal... A expressão _estar cansado de + Inf _existe sim, mas o infinitivo _saber _é que não me faz sentido... poderia chegar a entender se alguém dissesse isso, mas os meus ouvidos sofreriam...
> 
> Gonçalo


 
Desculpa pelas correções. 
Entendi o que quis dizer, obrigada por esclarecer.


----------



## gvergara

amistad2008 said:


> Desculpa pelas correções.
> Entendi o que quis dizer, obrigada por esclarecer.


Obrigado. Adoro as correções  Adióshhh

Gonçalo


----------



## Buscando Saber

_ Ela *está cansada de saber *que é bicarbonato. _

_"Ella sabe muy bien que es......"_


----------



## gvergara

Buscando Saber said:


> _ Ela *está cansada de saber *que é bicarbonato. _
> 
> _"Ella sabe muy bien que es......"_


É uma expressão fixa? Porque, acho, _"Ela está cansada de que todo mundo lhe diga o que fazer."_ não poderia se traduzir da mesma maneira; nem sequer tem o mesmo sentido.

Gonçalo


----------



## amistad2008

gvergara said:


> É uma expressão fixa? Porque, acho, _"Ela está cansada de que todo mundo lhe diga o que fazer."_ não poderia se traduzir da mesma maneira; nem sequer tem o mesmo sentido.
> 
> Gonçalo


 
Concordo com você, Gonçalo, não tem o mesmo sentido. Mas acho que  serviria só para essa que você precisa traduzir, não?


----------



## gvergara

amistad2008 said:


> Concordo com você, Gonçalo, não tem o mesmo sentido. Mas acho que  serviria só para essa que você precisa traduzir, não?


É. A última pergunta... Poderia se dizer _"Não tem pretexto. Está cansado de conhecer o regramento desta companhia."_?


----------



## amistad2008

gvergara said:


> É. A última pergunta... Poderia se dizer _"Não tem pretexto. Está cansado de conhecer o regramento desta companhia."_?


 
Sim, é possível. "Não tem pretexto. Está cansado de conhecer o regulamento desta companhia."

Também acho que pode usar: "Sem desculpas" "Sem pretexto"

E fora a palavra "pretexto" e "regulamento" acho eu que poderia ser colocada uma vírgula. Mas quanto a isso, melhor esperar por alguém que saiba mais, pois sou péssima com as vírgulas.

Mais opiniões??? Eu gostaria muito!


----------



## olivinha

gvergara said:


> Talvez tenha me exprimido mal... A expressão _estar cansado de + Inf _existe sim, mas o infinitivo _saber _é que não me faz sentido... poderia hegar a entender se alguém dissesse isso, mas os meus ouvidos sofreriam...
> 
> Gonçalo


 
Um pouco off-topic, mas como foi mencionado...
Está errado dizer _exprimir-se_, no sentido de "fazer conhecer suas ideias", "expressar-se", "manifestar-se"? He he, pois eu teria cometido o mesmo erro, talvez por inflência do espanhol...


----------



## Carfer

olivinha said:


> Um pouco off-topic, mas como foi mencionado...
> Está errado dizer _exprimir-se_, no sentido de "fazer conhecer suas ideias", "expressar-se", "manifestar-se"? He he, pois eu teria cometido o mesmo erro, talvez por inflência do espanhol...


 
Eu acho que não, uso mais frequentemente '_exprimir_' que '_expressar_' nesse sentido e seguramente que não é por influencia do espanhol, como, no seu caso pessoal, teme Olivinha.

P.S. O Priberam pelo menos (único dicionário que neste momento tenho em linha), regista esse sentido


----------



## Vanda

_Está cansada de saber que.... está careca de saber que_... são expressões fixas do nosso dia-a-dia. Quer dizer que não é novo para pessoa o conhecimento daquele fato (qualquer que seja).


----------



## amistad2008

Muito interessante saber que usam "exprimir" em Portugal e é por isso que eu adoro este fórum, .. Peço desculpas pela minha ignorancia, é que eu uso "expressar". 

Aliás, até gostaria de saber se em algum outro lugar do Brasil se usa "exprimir". Mas isso seria assunto para outro tópico.


----------



## Vanda

Olie, cara, desta vez terei que discordar de você. 



> Exprimir -  manifestar(-se) por palavras, gestos ou atitudes
> Ex.:  <exprimir uma idéia>  <como exprimir ao professor a gratidão que sentia?>  <exprimia-se em termos reticentes>
> transitivo direto e pronominal


 Houaiss


----------



## Mangato

olivinha said:


> Um pouco off-topic, mas como foi mencionado...
> Está errado dizer _exprimir-se_, no sentido de "fazer conhecer suas ideias", "expressar-se", "manifestar-se"? He he, pois eu teria cometido o mesmo erro, talvez por inflência do espanhol...


 
Oli, não acredito. Vocè escutou alguma vez em espanhol exprimir com significado de expressar-se ?. Já sei que no DRAE figura, más nunca ouvi tal uso. Exprimimos um limão, inclusive alguém  exprime um trabalhador, más uma ideia.... Também podemos exprimir o cérebro, quando estamos a dar tratos à bola
Boa noite


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Oli, não acredito. Vocè escutou alguma vez em espanhol exprimir com significado de expressar-se ?. Já sei que no DRAE figura, más nunca ouvi tal uso. Exprimimos um limão, inclusive alguém exprime um trabalhador, más uma ideia.... Também podemos exprimir o cérebro, quando estamos a dar tratos à bola
> Boa noite


 
Agora que o Mangato o referiu, veio-me à ideia que, nas aulas de espanhol, os professores estavam sempre a corrigir-me quando eu dizia '_exprimir_' em vez de '_expresar_'. O curioso é que o étimo de '_exprimir_', '_expressar_' e '_espremer_' (o equivalente português de '_exprimir'_ em espanhol) é o mesmo: o verbo latino '_exprimere'._


----------



## olivinha

Mangato said:


> Oli, não acredito. Vocè escutou alguma vez em espanhol exprimir com significado de expressar-se ?. Já sei que no DRAE figura, más nunca ouvi tal uso. Exprimimos um limão, inclusive alguém exprime um trabalhador, más uma ideia.... Também podemos exprimir o cérebro, quando estamos a dar tratos à bola
> Boa noite


Ok, Mangato, você me pegou: já não posso mais culpar o espanhol pelos meus possíveis erros de português (pelo menos aqui neste foro).
Aunque creo que todavía no he intentado _exprimir ideas_ en español, pero se me lo dejan, a ver lo que sale. 

Vanda, desculpinha, que acabamos deslanchando neste off-topic: a culpa é toda minha.


----------

